# 6/20/11 UPDATE on Hummingbird Chicks in Nest  (PIX) Updated



## Rebbetzin (May 23, 2011)

The other day we found a nest in the ivy, right by the entrance to the carport. The mother is not happy when anyone goes by! She is seldom on the nest, I don't know if the eggs will hatch with her being gone so much of the time. But, here are some photos.












I have yet to have any babies live to leave the nest. But, a few weeks ago my nextdoor neighbor had two babies leave the nest!!  So, I am hopeful these will be able to hatch and go on to live happy lives in the neighborhood.

Today, (6/8/11)I was curious if the hummingbird eggs had hatched or if they were even still in the nest. (Last year some preditor got the new babies)

anyhow, I am too short to see into the nest, so used my camera to help me see. And this is what we have!!






They look like they are even getting feathers, which is farther along than last years chicks.

On Friday (6/10/11) I took this photo of the babies in the nest.






You can see they are a bit bigger.

Then this morning I could see little beaks up over the top of the nest!!
Here they are this morning (6/13/11) How quickly they are growing!






Look how much they grew in a week!! They are starting to out grow the nest!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 8, 2011)

I so hope these babies will make it.


----------



## elevan (Jun 8, 2011)

Aw! What a wonderful thing to be witness to!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 8, 2011)

How cool!!


----------



## Mea (Jun 8, 2011)

How Awesome !!!   To actually be able to See that !!   And take and Post pictures !!!   Lucky You.   Thank You for sharing.  I've always wanted to see a hummingbird's nest.  Heard that they were really tiny.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 9, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> How Awesome !!!   To actually be able to See that !!   And take and Post pictures !!!   Lucky You.   Thank You for sharing.  I've always wanted to see a hummingbird's nest.  Heard that they were really tiny.


This photo give you a better idea of the size of the nest.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2011)

How wonderful!  Keep us posted.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow that is really tiny, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mea (Jun 12, 2011)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Mea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You so much !! 

  Who would think that something SO tiny would actually survive !  And be so beautiful !!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 13, 2011)

I posted some new photos on post #1 for those that want to see how fast the babies are growing.


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting this experience for all of us!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 20, 2011)

I put a new photo on the first post at the bottom.


----------



## elevan (Jun 20, 2011)

They're starting to look a little squished in that tiny nest


----------



## Mea (Jun 22, 2011)

Amazing !!!   Thank You for sharing.


----------

